# Korean Feces Wine



## Bowden (Jan 4, 2013)

Gives a whole new meaning to being shit faced.

_"Tsongsul_, or feces wine, is a Korean drink made by pouring _soju_, a distilled grain alcohol, into  a pit filled with chicken, dog, or human feces, and leaving the mixture  in the pit for three to four months until it ferments. It is then  extracted from the pit and drank straight, with the belief that it can  cure illness and help in the aid of bone fractures."

Korean Feces Wine is a Real Thing and We?ve Got Two Bottles of it, Contains Cat Bones as?Well | RocketNews24

*Korean Feces Wine is a Real Thing and We?ve Got Two Bottles of it, Contains Cat Bones as Well*



Nov 9, 2012 by Steve 
 





_
Tsongsul_, or feces wine, is a Korean drink made by pouring _soju_, a distilled grain alcohol, into  a pit filled with chicken, dog, or human feces, and leaving the mixture  in the pit for three to four months until it ferments. It is then  extracted from the pit and drank straight, with the belief that it can  cure illness and help in the aid of bone fractures.

 It sounds like the stuff of urban legends, but Tsongsul is indeed a  real beverage that, while by no means popular, can still be found if you  know where to look.
 How can we be sure? After nearly six months of extensive research, *RocketNews24  was able to track down a private Tsongsul vendor in South Korea and  procure a bottle of the elusive feces wine ourselves.
*
Arriving in Korea, our Japanese correspondents telephoned our contact  and were instructed to a specific location where the transaction would  be carried out. We?re not sure if current Korean law forbids the open  sale of fecal beverages, but the whole process seemed very clandestine; _brown market_, if you will.
 The rendezvous point was a restaurant called Dokdo yes, ironically, like the islands?in Jinju, a city in South Gyeongsang Province located about  an hour from Busan by car.
 As it reached the appointed time, a middle-aged man carrying two  large bottles in a black plastic bag approached our correspondents.  Their conversation follows (see video below):
*Man:* _Anyohaseyo!_
*Correspondent A+B:* _Anyohaseyo!
_*Man:* I?m doing farmwork and? Ah, these? 2 bottles, 70,000 won (US$65)
*B:* He says they?re 70,000 won.
*A:* 70,000 won.
_~Exchanges cash for the bag~_
*B:* I hear there is white Tsongsul as well.
Man: No, there's no white. It's got medicine in it so it doesn't turn white.
*B:* I see.
Man: It turns this color because there are lots of traditional medicinal herbs in it. This is some really good stuff.
*B:* Is it something I could make at home?
Man: It'd be difficult.
*B:* Difficult? Because of the ingredients?
*Man:* Yeah, I have to bake my kid's poop in an electric  oven at 250℃ for 30 minutes. If I don't, the stench is horrible. If you  do it at home it stinks up the whole house. Your neighbors would  probably get upset if you tried making it at home. Then you have to soak  it in alcohol for at least 2 months before you can drink it.
*B: *And you put medicinal herbs in it as well?
*Man:* Yeah, there?s a lot of medicinal ingredients in there. Ash tree, _hanyak_, even cat. Putting cat in makes it really good for you.
*B:* Huh? Cat? What part of the cat do you use?
*Man:* The bones.
*B:* What!? The bones?.? Has it always been like that?
*Man:* Yeah, it?s the time-honored way of making Tsongsul*.
*B:* And this something only you can make?
*Man:* That's right. That's why it?d be difficult for you to make at home.
_*It's unclear if the man meant that all traditional methods of  making Tsongsul use cat bones, or if it?s just his own special mixture._
​After exchanging goodbyes, our correspondents examined the bottles to  find a brown and surprisingly clear liquid that looked similar to  brandy. No bits of excrement floating around, and no visible traces of  cat bone either (thank god).

*Even more surprising was that the Tsongsul smelled nothing like feces. *In  fact, it didn't smell of anything at all. We imagine the fermentation  process has been perfected over the centuries so the wine is odorless  and therefore easier to drink. After all, even if it is tradition, poo  is still poo.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 4, 2013)

That's disgusting.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 4, 2013)

sounds like wp's gear


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sounds like wp's gear



Ha ha, that's wrong but it made me laugh. I see a shit storm coming. No pun intended.


----------



## Bowden (Jan 4, 2013)

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2012/12/2...legant-flavor/


*We Trick Five Beautiful Girls Into Drinking Feces Wine, It has a refined and elegant flavor?*



Dec 29, 2012 by Steven 




_
Ttongsul_, or feces wine, is a traditional Korean beverage made from soaking human feces and medicinal herbs in _soju _alcohol for three to four months until it ferments.
 Regular readers of our site may know that we managed to acquire two bottles of ttongsul earlier this year. This may have been a bit too much. While ttongsul doesn?t necessarily taste bad, it's still poo and you don't really feel inclined to knock it back like your nightly glass of scotch.

So here we are with several liters of feces wine that no one in the   office wants to drink, the problem being that everyone knows what the   stuff is made from. What does RocketNews24 do? *
Find five cute  Japanese girls who have never heard of ttongsul, have  them drink it for  us, and then tell them there's human feces in it  after*, or course!
  The participants in our little blind taste test were Mami Hojo,   Haruka Kato, Asami Oda, Kaori Yui, and Momoko Kato, models by day and   members of Japan?s premier all-girl air band, Doppelganger, by night.

We told these charming young ladies that they would be trying a new   Korean herbal wine with strong medicinal properties and we wanted their   opinion to share on our site. Let's hear what they had to say:


*Mami Hoji:*
_Oh, wow! When I heard this was medicinal herb wine I thought it   would taste strong, but I was completely off the mark. This is really   good, and easy to drink. I think this could be a hit with girls._​

*Haruka Kato:*
_Hm, how do I describe it? I like how it makes you feel warm.   Even though I just started drinking it, my body is already nice and   warm♪ It's like the warmth rushes through you. Yeah, I could really get   used to this stuff!_​

*Asami Oda:*
_It's much easier to drink than I though; I keep finding myself   sipping away at it! This could be a good recommendation for girls who   don't like shochu _(Japanese distilled wine similar to soju, known for its high alcohol content)_. I think I'll order this the next time I'm out drinking! The price? I'd probably order another glass if it were about 800 yen!_​

*Kaori Yui:*
_It tastes like those old Japanese candies they used to sell at   supermarkets! This is delicious! What's this sweetness, I wonder? It?s   like Yomeishu _(a traditional Japanese herbal liqueur)_, but with  a  different kind of sweetness. This would be great for girls who like   sweet alcoholic beverages. I'd drink this again!_​

*Momoko Kato:*
_Yum! I don't like shochu but I can drink this! That?s impressive,   you know! It has a refined and elegant taste similar to that of wine.   The color is also __pleasant, similar to that charming translucency of ros?. This is sure to be popular with young women!_

​How  our reporter managed to sit there and listen to a group of  beautiful  Japanese women in their early twenties liken  liqueur sweetened with  human feces to a fine wine without bursting into  laughter is beyond us.  However, the consensus is in: *Japanese women love ttsongsul*.


 Unable to let this charade go on any longer, our reporter divulged the secret ingredient to the unsuspecting girls:*RN24 Reporter:* Actually, this is made from human poop.
*Momoko:* Eh? Whwhat? P-poop? Like, _poop_?
*RN24:* Korean poop, to be specific.
*Oda:* Wait. Human poop?
*RN24:* That?s correct. It also has cat bones in it. It?s made by fermenting those ingredients for about 2 months.
*Girls:* ?..
*RN24:* But it's good, right?
*Girls:* IT TASTES LIKE S**T!!!


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2013)

*We Trick Five Beautiful Girls Into Drinking Feces Wine, It has a refined and elegant flavor?*

Young girls will swallow anything [thank god]....my cum has a refined and elegant flavor...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 4, 2013)

So those chicks should be okay for some ass to mouth.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2013)

goes good with the rotten cabbage and bbq dog


----------



## longworthb (Jan 5, 2013)

Lmao@cat bones in it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

one of a very long list of fucked up things some people will consume. 

$50 coffee from beans passed by elephants | kvue.com Austin

Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Andouillette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Andouillette de Troyes"; "Politics is like an andouillette ? it should smell a little like shit, but not too much."

Virgin boy egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
made by cooking eggs in urine collected from young boys

TLC Cooking "From Urine to Single Malt Whisky: the Ultimate Green Drink?"

Icelandic cuisine and recipes are mostly based on traditional foods that  are now considered to be more like culinary legend. There are some very  weird culinary recipes, such as rotten shark meat, sheep?s head, smoked  lamb and even _rams? testicles pickled in urine._

and back to those nutty koreans

DailyTech - Japanese Make "Delicious", Nourishing Steaks From Human Feces

enough to gag you all day if you look for it.  < with no poop


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2013)

I shit in my gf's mouth.. That kinda tops it all.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 5, 2013)

That's just plain disgusting!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2013)

how did someone even come up with these ideas, did somebody drop their food in some poop walking down the street and pick it up and say 3 second rule. Or a bunch of drunk guys dare each other to try it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

[h=3]I can't believe I did this, and I regret it so much. Help please?[/h]Okay...so I committed Coprophagia...

My GF convinced me to do it. She said it would really turn her on.

Well, since I did it (last night at the time of this writing), I haven't  stopped throwing up. I'm super nauseated, and my stomach feels like  it's on fire and squirming around all over the place.

I don't think traditional medicine can help, seeing as how it's not a traditional problem.

Please, this is really humiliating and I really don't want to see a doctor. Can anybody help me? Suggestions?
I consumed hers only. I didn't do anything myself, it was all on her part.

And I don't know how she convinced me, she just did. I guess I was just feeling crazy at that moment, go figure.

Please, any help. My stomach feels like somebody stabbed me with a flaming steak-knife.



lol. jfc... his gf must be really hot and really sadistic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> how did someone even come up with these ideas, did somebody drop their food in some poop walking down the street and pick it up and say 3 second rule. Or a bunch of drunk guys dare each other to try it.



probably by observing nature.

Coprophagia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

chances are the beef you cook today was fed chicken shit because it's full of protein.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ is that real? it cant be real


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

Pig toilet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this thread will help anyone on a cutting cycle.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 5, 2013)

Not to be too gross, but I'd rather eat my dogs poop before I ate human poop. That goes for the shit libation, too


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> ^^ is that real? it cant be real



yes it is. 

Because poultry litter can be as much as eight times cheaper than  foodstuffs like alfalfa, the U.S. cattle industry may feed as much as a million  pounds of poultry litter to cattle each year. A thousand chickens can  make enough waste to feed a growing calf year-round. Although excrement  from other species is fed to livestock in the United States, chicken  droppings are considered more nutritious for cows than pig feces or cattle dung.
  A single cow can eat as much as three  tons of poultry waste a year, yet the manure does not seem to affect  the taste of the subsequent milk or meat. Taste panels have found little  difference in the tenderness, juiciness, and flavor of beef made from  steers fed up to 50% poultry litter. Beef from animals fed bird  droppings may in fact even be more  juicy and tender. Cows are typically not given feed containing more  than 80% poultry litter, though, since it's not as palatable and may not  fully meet protein and energy needs.

Michael Greger, M.D.: Mad Cow California: Stop Feeding Cows Chicken Manure

U.S. cattle being fed chicken manure? | The Bovine


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2013)

factory farming is NOT appetizing.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Pig toilet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> this thread will help anyone on a cutting cycle.


sounds like the toilets in korean bars. they were basically platforms over a hole in the ground. and whenever you went downtown you needed to carry some napkins in your pocket because they never have toilet paper. I just quit eating off base.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> yes it is.
> 
> Because poultry litter can be as much as eight times cheaper than  foodstuffs like alfalfa, the U.S. cattle industry may feed as much as a million  pounds of poultry litter to cattle each year. A thousand chickens can  make enough waste to feed a growing calf year-round. Although excrement  from other species is fed to livestock in the United States, chicken  droppings are considered more nutritious for cows than pig feces or cattle dung.
> A single cow can eat as much as three  tons of poultry waste a year, yet the manure does not seem to affect  the taste of the subsequent milk or meat. Taste panels have found little  difference in the tenderness, juiciness, and flavor of beef made from  steers fed up to 50% poultry litter. Beef from animals fed bird  droppings may in fact even be more  juicy and tender. Cows are typically not given feed containing more  than 80% poultry litter, though, since it's not as palatable and may not  fully meet protein and energy needs.
> ...


makes me wonder what is in muscle tech protein now


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

